# Best Square-1 comparison



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 18, 2019)

Budget square-1 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-square-1-comparison.74142/
Best square-1 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-square-1-comparison.73861/

X-Man Volt has long been the best square-1 on the market. However, Yuxin has rolled out a new budget square-1, which is fully magnetic. Some square-1 experts even switch their main from the X-Man flagship to the yuxin little magic square-1 M, which is quite a bit surprising. However, the question is, which one is the best?


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (May 18, 2019)

Although I am no squan expert, I have the yuxin and it is more than just a magnetic slice, it has fairly weak magnets on the layers as well. The volt probably has better corner cutting, but I feel like the yuxin flows more smoothly. Plus the price is super hard to beat.


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 19, 2019)

Ylm sq1 needs B mod to be good


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 20, 2019)

Underwatercuber said:


> Ylm sq1 needs B mod to be good


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 21, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


>


Yep that’s the video for it


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 21, 2019)

Also this tutorial


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 21, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Also this tutorial


Not that one, he just copied the original and didn’t even end up finishing the mod lol


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 21, 2019)

Underwatercuber said:


> Not that one, he just copied the original and didn’t even end up finishing the mod lol


Have you done the b mod On your yuxin little magic square 1?


Fukuoka Kengo James said:


>


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 21, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Have you done the b mod On your yuxin little magic square 1?


Nope but I tried the one showed in the first tutorial and have also tried some non B modded ones. B mod helps a lot


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 22, 2019)

Underwatercuber said:


> Nope but I tried the one showed in the first tutorial and have also tried some non B modded ones. B mod helps a lot


Have you added magnets into the edges of your yuxin little magic square1?


----------



## NewoMinx (May 22, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> X-Men Volt has long been the best square-1 on the market. However, Yuxin has rolled out a new budget square-1, which is fully magnetic. Some square-1 experts even switch their main from the X-Men flagship to the yuxin little magic square-1 M, which is quite a bit surprising. However, the question is, which one is the best?


I prefer the volt but don't use it due to pieces breaking


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 7, 2019)

NewoMinx said:


> I prefer the volt but don't use it due to pieces breaking


YES. YES. YES. There is a reason I ordered the YLM


----------



## Wish Lin (Jun 30, 2019)

Maybe add the Mofanggge square-1. It's my main. Maybe it's someone else's, too.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 29, 2019)

Underwatercuber said:


> Ylm sq1 needs B mod to be good


I have done half of the b-mod on my yuxin little magic m Square-1 (adding magnets to the edges and cutting away the dome of the core), and it works great. After adding 4*1 magnets to the magnet slots in the edges, the top and bottom layers gave a loud clicking noise. I glued the magnets in place and the noise has gone. However, the top and bottom layers felt sluggish even after lubrication. I cut away the dome of the core and the top and bottom layers have become faster but still controllable. The slice is very fast since the magnets in the slice is weaker than the top and bottom layers after the b-mod. Overall, my yuxin little magic m Square-1 has improved by a lot after doing the b-mod.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 7, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Maybe add the Mofanggge square-1. It's my main. Maybe it's someone else's, too.


Volt v2 Square-1 is coming!


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 7, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Volt v2 Square-1 is coming!


Probably because the YLM M is overwhelming the original Volt?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 7, 2019)

Also, the X-Men did not create the Volt. X-Man did.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 7, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Will it be fully magnetic ootb?


Yes. Magnetic slices are MS. 

Seriously, for someone who thinks he is king of knowing which hardware is better, you know surprisingly little.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 7, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Will it be fully magnetic ootb?


I mean, will the Volt v2 M Square-1 be fully magnetic, same as the Yuxin Little Magic M Square-1.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Aug 7, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I mean, will the Volt v2 M Square-1 be fully magnetic, same as the Yuxin Little Magic M Square-1.


Yuxin little magic isn’t fully magnetic XD


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 8, 2019)

Underwatercuber said:


> Yuxin little magic isn’t fully magnetic XD


The Yuxin Little Magic M Square-1 is fully magnetic.
https://www.thecubicle.com/products/yuxin-little-magic-square-1-m

Do you mean that since B-mod has not been done on it yet, it is not fully magnetic?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Aug 10, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> The Yuxin Little Magic M Square-1 is fully magnetic.
> https://www.thecubicle.com/products/yuxin-little-magic-square-1-m
> 
> Do you mean that since B-mod has not been done on it yet, it is not fully magnetic?


Maybe I got confused, I could have sworn when it came out that it was only corners magnetized


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 10, 2019)

Underwatercuber said:


> Maybe I got confused, I could have sworn when it came out that it was only corners magnetized


It has weak magnets in the slice layer. Turn it slowly and you’ll see what I mean.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 11, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> It has weak magnets in the slice layer. Turn it slowly and you’ll see what I mean.


This issue can be fixed by the B-mod.


Underwatercuber said:


> Maybe I got confused, I could have sworn when it came out that it was only corners magnetized


then you are right. it is not fully magnetic.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 11, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> This issue can be fixed by the B-mod.


? I never said it was an issue. I just said that there are weak magnets in the slice layer, what do you mean?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 11, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> ? I never said it was an issue. I just said that there are weak magnets in the slice layer, what do you mean?


You can increase the magnets strength in the slice if you want.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 11, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> You can increase the magnets strength in the slice if you want.


Ok. 
Actually, could I please have a video link?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 11, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> Ok.
> Actually, could I please have a video link?


here.


Fukuoka Kengo James said:


>


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Aug 30, 2019)

Nova MFSQ1 M is best. Only problem is tiny “e slice?” It makes it hard to grip. It turns very well though, and can actually cornercut unlike the YLM


----------



## The_VortexCuber (Aug 30, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Nova MFSQ1 M is best. Only problem is tiny “e slice?” It makes it hard to grip. It turns very well though, and can actually cornercut unlike the YLM



Do b mod the original is good but cube master also has one mfsq1 isn’t good


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Aug 30, 2019)

The_VortexCuber said:


> Do b mod the original is good but cube master also has one mfsq1 isn’t good


I put the magnets in the edges, but I didn’t cut the dome because I don’t have a knife


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 31, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Nova MFSQ1 M is best. Only problem is tiny “e slice?” It makes it hard to grip. It turns very well though, and can actually cornercut unlike the YLM


Do you think "other" option should be added to the poll choices?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 31, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Nova MFSQ1 M is best. Only problem is tiny “e slice?” It makes it hard to grip. It turns very well though, and can actually cornercut unlike the YLM


I have a stock cubing classroom square-1, and it pops in every solves. pieces fly far away like a toy gun. The cubing classroom square-1 is a complete trash for me.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Aug 31, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Do you think "other" option should be added to the poll choices?


Yes


Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I have a stock cubing classroom square-1, and it pops in every solves. pieces fly far away like a toy gun. The cubing classroom square-1 is a complete trash for me.


Mine never pops, have you tried adjusting the tensions on the equator and the dome?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 31, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Yes
> 
> Mine never pops, have you tried adjusting the tensions on the equator and the dome?


Yes. It pops when I adjust the dome.

Added "other" option to the poll choices.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Aug 31, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Yes. It pops when I adjust the dome.
> Added "other".


Mine just popped lol first time
Edit: It popped again
2nd Edit: and again
3rd Edit: Again!!!???


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 4, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Mine just popped lol first time
> Edit: It popped again
> 2nd Edit: and again
> 3rd Edit: Again!!!???


Mine pops a lot too. I think the Yuxin Little Magic Square-1 is way better.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 10, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Maybe add the Mofanggge square-1. It's my main. Maybe it's someone else's, too.


Is it still competing with other best square-1s? It used to be the only best square-1.


----------



## The_VortexCuber (Sep 21, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> I put the magnets in the edges, but I didn’t cut the dome because I don’t have a knife



That totally works i havent done the bmod yet but all i recommend doing is loosening your cube for a few solves it will be a little fast but your turning style should get used to the slight difference in speed so it makes it have a little more play


----------

